# 12 hour shifts



## dean84 (Oct 11, 2009)

hey guy's. just wondering how many other people work 12 hour shifts & how many time's a week you workout?? for me i am averaging 3 times a week. would love to be doing more but just feel so tired.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

when working away on site mate we do 13 - 15 hour shifts..

i tray and work out at least 3 times per week when away, but when im home i go to gym everyday barring weekends !!!


----------



## gymgym (Mar 20, 2012)

Did a 14hrs shift this week (from 8pm to 10am the following morning) so I know it's no easy and it ruined my fitness this week pretty much as I've worked 3 mega long shifts in 5 days.


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

gymgym said:


> Did a 14hrs shift this week (from 8pm to 10am the following morning) so I know it's no easy and it ruined my fitness this week pretty much as I've worked 3 mega long shifts in 5 days.


On the doors? :laugh:


----------



## DFlynn (Sep 28, 2011)

I train 4x a week, and work 3 18 hr shifts lol


----------



## Marshan (Aug 27, 2010)

Started at 12 pm yday..finished 2 am,home by 3,got back up by 7 in work by 8 til 5. The 3 hrs sleep seemed like 5 minutes. After flogging 50 miles near got milled off the road by a drunk driver.....I hope to get the gym 4 times this week!


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2012)

12 hours shifts aint good for u but i have done a couple 7 am to 7pm there a killer but they go faster than a eight hour shift only cors i get more breaks so the time flys by


----------



## gymgym (Mar 20, 2012)

Uk_mb said:


> On the doors? :laugh:


No doors there. Had to look after a client while he was in London so cash in hands. No Close Protection badge needed either.


----------



## PACEY (Jan 16, 2009)

I do 12 hr shifts, im on a night shift at the mo. I do 2 day shifts 7am - 7pm, then 2 night shifts 7pm - 7am then 4 days off. When im trainign properly my 2 day shifts i would have as rest days, then i have 6 days to train, which i would usually train 4 or 5 of them. If days off are over weekends i wouldnt usually train. Need to get back into my routine.


----------



## andyparry123 (Jul 22, 2005)

I do 12.5 hrs continental shift pattern (2 days 2 nights 4 off) I go to gym EOD, sometimes it means gym at 07:00ish sometimes at 19:00ish, try not to break the routine though mate, it only takes a few missed sessions to adopt a fook it attitude, last time I did this I didn't train for over 4 years!!!


----------



## andyparry123 (Jul 22, 2005)

Haha that Gymgym wont be hounded out will he? Bravo you mad fecker


----------



## dean84 (Oct 11, 2009)

a few of you working 2 days 2 nights 4 off, which sounds better than mine. i work 5-5. w/t/f/s off sun back in m/t/w day shifts, then back m/t/w nights off for 6 back in w/t/f/s nights off for 2 day then start back on days. sleep about 6 hours when im working, so wake up still feeling tired. any of you use anything to for an energy boost etc??


----------

